# It Gains Time ?



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

hi guys , preemptive strike here . have won a vostok on thebay for the princely sum of Â£5.65 delivered (cheeky opening bid ) 230082112582 ,i reckon it looks ok ,but he says it gains time .what could be the causes of this and how hard is it to fix?

havent recieved it yet ,fingers crossed.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

That was you, was it? I was going to go for it but I thought, "You've got three, why another?.."and for once I listened to the small voice of sensibleness.

Anyway. Take the back off and look for the +/- lever. Tweak it towards the marking - and see what happens.

You might be lucky; worst case it's got a bulged hairspring, I've had this happen several times - means the escapement isn't swinging to it's full range, and consequently is shortening each arc so that the usual five or so take less than a second.

The other thing is the scratches to the crystal; it's glass, and you'll have to polish hard! Dremmel time.

If it's as easy as I suspect you've done really well. I have a blue, a black and an orange, they are cracking watches and the bracelet's worth more than you've paid fro the watch! Big solid classic automatics. Love 'em!

When you get it PM me if I can help in any way,

cheers

Chris L


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

When you get it PM me if I can help in any way,

cheers

Chris L

thanks for that ,will pick it up tomorrow . and have a look at the inside of it -take youre advice give it a go.

yeah i was watching a few watches all around the 1 pound mark and luckily bid on that ,then my internet went down at home so was unable to check on its progress - sadly missed out on a kickass swatch and a vostok divers . ive bought 3 vostoks this month and they are brilliant ,but like you said the bracelet alone is worth that .

many thanks will be intouch

jason.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

It could be magnetised.

The timing will be all over the place if it is.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Griff said:


> It could be magnetised.
> 
> The timing will be all over the place if it is.


ok ,ive had it on since 11am and its gained about 5 mins - the scratches are not too bad and are barely noticeable .

havent opened it up yet - but will over the weekend . it seems pretty consistant so i dont think its magnetised .


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Sounds promising....

Whip the back off and slow that bad boy down! If you haven't got the right tool (!) a pair of long nose pliers will do, if you are careful. I filed the ends of a pair square and they did me for a while.

When you refit the back leave it slightly loose; you may have to remove it again to tweak the the timing.

Godd luck.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

chris l said:


> Sounds promising....
> 
> yeah will do - i have many tools being an ex electrician so looking forward to getting back on the tools again .
> 
> ...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

If it's gained 5 minutes from 11 am to 4 30 pm the regulator isn't going to help, at best a regulator will only alter the timing by a minute or so (it's the fine adjuster after everything else is set in the factory).

Check that the hair spring hasn't got a speck of dust on it.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

hi an update on the vostok- ive worn it all day today and its been spot on ,exact .

i will give it a clean up over the weekend .

but im really chuffed with my purchase and its a nice looking piece.

i think this is my fiftyeth post ohh i wanted it to be something witty or with pictures(cant get my head around it) nevermind eh .

thanks for the advice ,thats why this forum is a great comunity to be part of ,as long as you dont mention ,fakes ,replicas,homages,or snobishness -see im learning.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

jaslfc5 said:


> hi an update on the vostok- ive worn it all day today and its been spot on ,exact .
> 
> i will give it a clean up over the weekend .
> 
> ...


Sarcasms Ok though?


----------

